# Rare Croc Spotted in the Top End



## ShaunMorelia (Feb 23, 2010)

*Published On:* 2-12-2010
*Source:* The Daily Telegraph

_"A RARE albino crocodile has been photographed in the Northern Territory after its white head "popped up" near a boat while a shocked fishing party looked on. "_

AND THE BEST

_"Guides on board the Spectacular Jumping Crocodile Cruise have dubbed the 5m saltie Michael Jackson."_

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## euphorion (Feb 23, 2010)

oooooooo very funky


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 23, 2010)

> Ms Trewartha said she believed the reptile was an albino with no pigmentation.



Is it just me or does that croc have a fair amount of black on it's back?


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 23, 2010)

Probably just dried mud :lol:


----------



## miss2 (Feb 23, 2010)

MJ - thats gold lol


----------



## JasonL (Feb 23, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Is it just me or does that croc have a fair amount of black on it's back?



Its just you, it's albino.... the paper says so.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Feb 23, 2010)

Thats what I thought as well DanTheMan


----------



## Retic (Feb 23, 2010)

It's a rare black and white albino.


----------



## absinthe_616 (Feb 23, 2010)

lol. wow. i want one :3


----------



## snakecharma (Feb 23, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Is it just me or does that croc have a fair amount of black on it's back?



My thoughts exactly when i saw the pic


----------



## dee4 (Feb 23, 2010)

boa said:


> It's a rare black and white albino.



Axanthic


----------



## TNWJackson (Feb 23, 2010)

It is suffering from vitiligo......hence the name.....


----------



## D3pro (Feb 23, 2010)

I wonder if he's going to get caught by poachers or illegal crock breeders.... soon you will be seen albino crocks in your neighbor back yard... i think the black is mud tho


----------



## angieb (Feb 23, 2010)

*A Zambia zoo in africa hacthed a albino croc and it survived wasn't as white as in that photo more cream white all over. heres a photolink **The Albino Crocodile | Photo** mayb it's like calico with pattern but there is diffinately black there???? Either way it's awesome, i reckon someone will be there relocating it for it safety. Whats the bet? i dont know if thats a good or bad thing..... seems to b doing fine at that size...*


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 23, 2010)

Nah, I meant to say, dried mud that has made its face white   ...probably a normal looking croc under that hehe


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Feb 23, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> Nah, I meant to say, dried mud that has made its face white   ...probably a normal looking croc under that hehe


 and just happens to have a bit of pink eye......:shock:


----------



## JasonL (Feb 23, 2010)

I'd hazzard to guess it suffers from Leucism...


----------



## angieb (Feb 23, 2010)

*Rare crocodile to be Youth Festival mascot*

November 30th, 2009 - 7:56 pm ICT by IANS 

 - 

Bhubaneswar, Nov 30 (IANS) A 34-year-old rare white crocodile in Orissa will be the mascot for the National Youth Festival 2010 to be held here in January, it was announced Monday.
The decision was taken at a meeting of the national steering committee for the festival in New Delhi, according to Chief Minister Naveen Patnaik’s office. 
“The meeting approved ‘Gori’ the lone albino crocodile, as the mascot,” an official statement said. 
Gori, born under the “rear and release” programme in Dangamal Crocodile Research Farm in Bhitarkanika wildlife sanctuary in Kendrapada district in 1975, now measures about 9 feet. She lives in isolation.
The crocodile had shunned mating despite attempts by forest officials, who admitted they were unable to find an appropriate male partner for her.
The 15th National Youth Festival is scheduled to be held in Bhubaneshwar Jan 8-12, 2010. 
About 4,000 youths from all the states and union territories will compete in about 17 categories of cultural competitions in classical, semi-classical and folk arts during the event.



More at : Rare crocodile to be Youth Festival mascot http://www.thaindian.com/newsportal/enviornment/rare-crocodile-to-be-youth-festival-mascot_100282239.html#ixzz0gK4txvXG

*believe it peoples why not here? 
*​


----------



## JasonL (Feb 23, 2010)

angieb said:


> believe it peoples why not here? [/COLOR]
> [/B][/COLOR][/LEFT]



Albino Crocodiles are not new to this world, just use google and you will see pics of albino Gators ect... fully white animals, not with normal looking bodies and white heads.


----------



## Retic (Feb 23, 2010)

'Ms Trewartha said she believed the reptile was an albino with no pigmentation.' except the obvious pigmentation we can clearly see in the photo of course.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Feb 23, 2010)

Here's a larger pic of it.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 23, 2010)

The_S_Word said:


> and just happens to have a bit of pink eye......:shock:




I think you've got a bit of pink eye :lol: I suppose you've got a better pic? Looks yellow to me.


----------



## Retic (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes, the eyes appear to be yellow. I think at best it's a hypo which should start a good argument


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Feb 23, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> I think you've got a bit of pink eye :lol: I suppose you've got a better pic? Looks yellow to me.


 your right.......it does look yellow.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't know, but it looks cool none-the-less. Put it this way, I wouldn't kick it out of bed :lol:


----------



## JasonL (Feb 23, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> I don't know, but it looks cool none-the-less. Put it this way, I wouldn't kick it out of bed :lol:



you might unsuccessfully try though.


----------



## ChimeraProNG (Feb 23, 2010)

I heard of 2 albino salties being sold in the last 3 years in oz to private keepers, big money too $20000+ per animal, can anybody confirm this as i'd like to know if theres any breeding efforts. the one is this pic isn't an albino.


----------



## D3pro (Feb 23, 2010)

it looks like a hypo crock lol


----------



## ChimeraProNG (Feb 23, 2010)

could be a super freckled hypo RP blonde face saltie cross freshie LMFAO:lol::lol::lol::lol: funny how everything these days has to have morph name for marketing.


----------



## hoppyone (Feb 23, 2010)

looks good at least they dont tell you which river it's in


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 23, 2010)

Never let the facts get in the way of a good story. Hypo at very best.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 23, 2010)

That croc looks nothing like snowy doesnt she have issues with her eyes....


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 23, 2010)

I lived down the road from the croc farm where snowy spent most of his life and that so called "albino croc" is far from it lol Heres snowy the albino croc who has now passed away poor thing he will be remembered.


----------



## BJC-787 (Feb 23, 2010)

it is probably the same as the one at aust zoo i think they called it lusistic, the one at aust zoo they got from a wa farm and they haven't managed to find a female for it yet as the last on they tried he attacked.


----------



## ChimeraProNG (Feb 23, 2010)

Aussie Python Lover said:


> I lived down the road from the croc farm where snowy spent most of his life and that so called "albino croc" is far from it lol Heres snowy the albino croc who has now passed away poor thing he will be remembered.


 Thats what i'd call hypomelanism not the original croc. leustic would be white with blue eyes i would guess were as an albino would be white/yellow or lavender with red or pink eyes. I'm positive afew red eyed white crocs have been sold in oz reacently. come-on somebody must have seen or heard similar? i thought maybe crocosaurus cove in NT may have some?


----------



## lizardjasper (Feb 24, 2010)

It's a salt and pepper breed! Very rare...


----------



## BJC-787 (Feb 24, 2010)

if you go to the australia zoo web site and look up casper it looks very similar


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 24, 2010)

Well thats where snowy spent his last days fluffie at crocosaurus cove and fluffie snowy had either pink or blue eyes...So the croc in the river that had a white head so wasnt an albino lol Casper is a bit darker then snowy as snowy got older the more he got lighter.. He was a beautiful croc good old snowy he will be missed


----------



## JasonL (Feb 24, 2010)

Leucism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm whiter than that croc


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 24, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> I'm whiter than that croc



Only my butt is that white. Does that make me piebald?


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 24, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> Only my butt is that white. Does that make me piebald?


 BAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HA HA HA HA :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JasonL (Feb 24, 2010)

Hypo Piebald...... your worth more than you think Steve....


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 24, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> Only my butt is that white. Does that make me piebald?




:lol:  Perhaps!


----------



## Miss_Stripey (Feb 24, 2010)

Micheal Jackson the crocodile is a freaky croc. He is completly normal except he has a white head for some reason. I know the guy who does one of the Jumping croc tours and knows Jackson Quite well. He was injured in a fight early 2009 so its good to see hes resurfaced and still alive. So Jackson is not an Albino. Maybe more like the Pibald Ball pythons in america.

In regards to Snowy he had Normal Yellow Eyes he was a white crocodile not Albino he also had no black pigment on his body whatsoever. Snowy will be sadly missed and was thought to be the largest white crocodile in the world.


----------



## jamesn48 (Feb 28, 2010)

Looks hypomelanistic to me, but the papers said it was albino therefore it is albino...


----------



## Australis (Feb 28, 2010)

Reminds me of one sold on herptrader some time back.


----------

